
Coinbase closed account with 7 figure USD worth crypto and not allowing withdrawal - cb_crypt_issues
Hello everyone,<p>I am writing this out of desperation more than anything else. I found out last month that i had a significant amount of ETH (in today&#x27;s term) that i had bought in presale. I logged into my CB account after years to liquidate it but could not withdraw much as my ids are expired. As i transferred ETH from my pvt wallet to CB and sold some but could not beyond a limit. After a few attempts at validating my account Coinbase closed it stating that i had violated terms of use. They still show the option to &#x27;withdraw&#x27; my ETH when i try to log in but the option never works. I also see that the balance is slightly lower than what it was. After 3-4 weeks of no luck from Coinbase i finally got through a representative who escalated the issue but the team did not get back to me still (has been a week).<p>My worst fear is that Coinbase has lost my crypto, it is not even telling me the reason for closing my account. I needed my transaction for tax purposes and they have not even checked on that issue.<p>I am losing my sanity, health and everything. First to find out that i have a significant wealth suddenly and then to see it disappearing into Coinbase without any valid explanation.<p>I have seen many Cb issues for much smaller amounts here, can you imagine my case. I am really out of ideas here, have spent the last few weeks distraught, frustrated and unable to do anything.
======
cb_crypt_issues
My lawyer and i checked that Coinbase terms state that they can stop doing
business with someone without explaining the reason. I understand this but why
withhold the crypto and without enough help to individuals in distress.

1\. They never stopped me from receiving a large crypto from a private wallet
in the first place 2\. They never allowed me to submit my new ids, explain my
situation and condition to them.

I would like to proceed legally but i need to at least make sure that my funds
are safe. Because they are slightly less than the original amount i think that
is not the case.

Also i do not have any other exchange account, i only recently got verified
for 1 and all other requests are pending.

------
cb_crypt_issues
Please note that i am using throwaway because of the sensitive nature of the
subject and have been on HackerNews for fairly long time, with an account but
mostly upvoting and lurking, i understand that unknowingly i may be breaking
some site rules (especially the figure part) but i really am at loss of
options right now and i waited and tried other avenues before doing this

------
coinbase_josh
Very sorry for the frustrating experience. Can you please let me know your
support case number? Thank you for being a customer.

[https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/articles/176660...](https://support.coinbase.com/customer/portal/articles/1766604)

------
JumpCrisscross
Lawyer up or write it off and move on with your life. If you’re really losing
health and sanity over this, consider the forced exit from this volatile asset
a blessing in disguise.

~~~
cb_crypt_issues
I have a lawyer but i need to understand how to proceed. I need to protect my
funds first and see what i can do there.

